# Need more iPad help -- delete Kindle books (RESOLVED)



## kindlemama

I just downloaded the Kindle app to my son's iPad, and all my books show up in his Archives.  I looked up how to delete books on the iPad -- I downloaded them to Home, then deleted them...but they ended right back in his Archives. 

Is there a way for me to delete my books from his iPad altogether?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If that iPad is registered to your account, your archive will show up on his iPad.  That's what the archive is, the books that are on Amazon for that account; they aren't actually on the iPad.

If you don't want him to access your books, you will have to deregister the iPad after downloading the books you want him to have, and then re-register if you want to download more.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks, Betsy -- I feel like you're my personal Help Desk!  : )

I don't think I have anything on there that I wouldn't want him to know about; I just didn't want him to be embarrassed if any of his friends happened to check out his Archives.  Now that I think about it, the chances of that happening are about a snowball's chance in you-know-where.  LOL

Is there a way for me to delete a book entirely from my account?  

Thanks, Betsy!  You know everything!  : )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's a way to do it, but you have to do it online...I'll have to check.

You have to go to "Managing Your Kindle" online at Amazon. Then:

(From Amazon's page)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200375710&#kindleorders

To permanently remove an item in the list from your account and Archived Items:

Locate the item you wish to delete in the "Your Orders" section. If you have a lot of content, you may need to use the Previous and Next links at the bottom to navigate through all of your content.
Click on "Delete this title" button next to the title to permanently remove the title item from your account and Archived Items.

Note that after the title is removed from your account, you will no longer have access to re-download this title unless you re-purchase it. Existing copies of this title already on your device will not be removed unless you choose to delete them. For more information on removing content from your device please see Removing Kindle Content.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks so much for your help, Betsy! : )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You need to scroll down to Your Orders, find the item you want to delete, and click on the little plus sign on the left side.










it will open up and you'll see the "Delete this title" button.










Click the button and you will get a warning about it being permanent, I believe. I didn't go any farther 'cause I didn't want to accidentally delete Amanda's book.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks, Betsy.  I was able to find it after you edited your last post.  : )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kindlemama said:


> Thanks, Betsy. I was able to find it after you edited your last post. : )


Great! I had fun posting the pictures anyway.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

I was duly impressed -- especially with your John Madden markings!  : )


----------



## akagriff

I think that deletes it from your kindle too.  Doesn't it?


----------



## kindlemama

akagriff said:


> I think that deletes it from your kindle too. Doesn't it?


Yes, it does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That is what you wanted, isn't it KM? You said you wanted to remove it completely from your account, so I thought you wanted it gone from everything..



kindlemama said:


> Is there a way for me to delete a book entirely from my account?


Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That is what you wanted, isn't it KM? You said you wanted to remove it completely from your account, so I thought you wanted it gone from everything..
> 
> Betsy


Yes, Betsy, that was my last question. I don't foresee doing it, but wanted to know how to just in case. I think there are a few free books that I got that weren't too great, so I may get rid of some of those just to clean things up a bit.

Thanks again for your help. : )


----------

